# FR: to spend money on



## rachaelf

Bonjour à tous 


Est-ce qu'il est correcte à dire:

On dépense plus d'argent *en *tourisme annuellement qu'*aux* armements. 


Ou, devrais-je dire:

On dépense plus d'argent *sur le* tourisme annuellement que *sur les* armements.


Et pourquoi ? Je vous serais reconnaissante si vous pouviez m'aider, il me semble que je fais beaucoup des fautes avec les prépositions !

Merci !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

En français c'est dans que l'on utilise dans ce cas :

On dépense annuellement plus d'argent *dans *le tourisme que *dans *l'armement.

Ah les prépositions...


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Quand utilise-t-on la préposition "en" alors avec ce verbe ? Je me demande si "en" et "dans" sont interchangeables ou s'il y a une règle spécifique pour différencier les deux (avec "dépenser" bien entendu)

"je dépense tout mon argent en tatouages"
"je dépense tout mon argent dans *des* tatouages"

à mon sens, la première phrase sonne mieux...


----------



## Garpie

Ce n'est qu'une intuition, mais il me semble que "en" fonctionne avec les dénombrables, et "dans" avec les indénombrables. 

A moins que ce ne soit une question de défini ou d'indéfini, puisque "en tatouages" ou "dans *les* tatouages" ne sont pas interchangeables puisque ne désignant pas la même chose ("en" = général ; "dans les" = ceux-là mêmes dont je te parle/que j'ai déjà mentionnés). 

L'avis d'un grammairien avéré serait le bienvenu


----------



## cset

Moi je dirais "en tourisme qu'en armement".

Et je suis assez d'accord avec l'explication de Garpie.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Assez contradictoire, si vous êtes d'accord avec l'explication de Garpie, on devrait dire: "dans le tourisme", car "tourisme" est un substantif "indénombrable" non ?


----------



## nicduf

Est-ce que "pour" ne conviendrait pas ?
On dépense plus d'argent pour le tourisme que pour l'armement .("On" désignant sans doute un gouvernement)


----------



## Nem'o

En ce qui me concerne je dirais "dans", comme l'a dit Lacuzon:
... Plus d'argent dans le tourisme que dans l'armement.

Et il me semble que ça marche un peu pour tout, puisque j'aurais plus tendance à dire "je dépense tout mon argent dans les tatouages" que "en tatouage".

Et j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas de tournure avec laquelle j'emploierais "en"... 

Peut-être est ce régional?


----------



## AliceSapritch

Bonjour
je dirais moi aussi "dans". Car a priori il s'agit de secteurs d'investissement ('dans le tourisme')
Mais il y a plein d'exemple où "en" est employé: "je dépense mon argent en bêtises, en bouteilles de vin ou en produits divers" par exemple.
intuitivement, il me semble que 'en' est ici utiliser pour sous entendre "en achetant des". et cela ne marche pas à propos des secteurs d'investissement
Bonne journée


----------



## Annalees

L'explication de Garpie (quant aux dénombrables/indénombrables) me semble la bonne:

On dépense annuellement plus d'argent dans le tourisme que dans l'armement. (Défini - dans)
je dépense tout mon argent en tatouages (Indéfini - en)
je dépense tout mon argent dans les tatouages (Défini - dans)
je dépense mon argent en bêtises, en bouteilles de vin ou en produits divers (Indéfini - en)


----------



## Garpie

+1 Annalees
Merci d'avoir mis mon intuition en mots et en exemples


----------



## ShineLikeStars

nicduf said:


> Est-ce que "pour" ne conviendrait pas ?
> On dépense plus d'argent pour le tourisme que pour l'armement .("On" désignant sans doute un gouvernement)



Je ne sais pas si on a vraiment répondu à la question de nicduf. Serait-il possible d'employer la préposition POUR dans le contexte suivant : 

English : We spent $15000 on the services of a consultant this year. 

Français : Nous avons dépensé 15 000 $ POUR les services d'un consultant cette année. 

Merci beaucoup !
SLS


----------



## Nem'o

Bonjour,

Je pense qu'en français on serait obligé de rajouter un verbe après la préposition POUR. C'est ce que l'on appelle de l'étoffement de préposition.
Je pense que quelque chose comme "nous avons dépensé 15000 $ pour nous offrir/payer _(tout dépend le contexte: si c'est fait en surplus, parce qu'on peut se le permettre, alors ce verbe conviendrait; mais si on n'a pas le choix, peut-être qu'un autre verbe serait de mise)_ les services d'un consultant cette année."

Peut-être faudrait il d'autres avis, mais pour moi, la traduction sans étoffement ne sonne vraiment pas bien en français.


----------



## veggie21

Hi
which preposition do I need to use when taling about spending money *on* something?

I spend money on clothes.
Je dépense de l'argent dans/pour des vêtements?????

Thank you!


----------



## Apollodore

Hi,
I would rather say "pour des vêtements". But "dépenser de l'argent pour" is not as common in French as "to spend on" in English. We'd rather simply say "j'ai acheté des vêtements".


----------



## OLN

Apollodore said:


> We'd rather simply say "*j'ai acheté des vêtements*".


Je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit le sens voulu, d'autant que la phrase source est au présent.

Ne veut-on pas dire _Je consacre une partie de mon budget aux vêtements ?_ ou _Je dépense mon argent ou de l'argent en vêtements_ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

OLN said:


> _Je dépense _[…]_ de l'argent *en* vêtements_ ?


----------



## veggie21

Thank you all for your replies. This morning I read an article and, by chance, came across this phrase which uses 'pour'.

'Avec Radio France, l'État choisit de dépenser de l'argent *pour* des missions qu'il considère importantes.'

Might the preposition 'en' have been used here, too?


----------



## Maître Capello

No, only _pour_ works in that case.


----------



## Heermione

Personnaly, "en" sounds strange for me, feels like you converting money in clothes. I would rather say "j'achète des vêtements" or "je dépense mon argent dans (ou pour) des vêtements". 
For me both pour or dans can be used, but I'll use "pour" if I bought them because I needed to, and "dans" if I wanted to because I like clothes for example and not out of need (don't know if I'm being clear here ^^' )


----------



## OLN

[…]

veggie21 (et Heermione ), voyez aussi ici — Larousse bilingue en ligne :


> to spend money on
> a. [food, clothes] dépenser de l'argent *en*


et la suite.


----------



## Heermione

C'est vrai, je ne savais pas. Personnellement je n'ai jamais entendu cette formulation et les personnes à qui j'ai demandé la formulation qu'il choisirait était d'accord avec moi. C'est peut-être plus français mais ça me fait vraiment bizarre à dire et entendre !


----------



## OLN

Curieux.
Tu n'as donc jamais dépensé d'argent ou entendu des gens dire qu'ils ont dépensé de l'argent en vêtements, en nourriture, en restaurants, en cadeaux, en voyages, en jeux vidéo, en futilités ou autres ? 

(les personnes à qui j'ai demandé la formulation qu'_elles_ choisir_aient_ éta_ient _...)


----------

